# Any Weed lines



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello


Has anyone seen weed lines while they are running out. If so how far out from the pensacola pass. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Weed lines*

I was out the weekend of 10/12-13, did not see any lines formed up, but did find small patches. Stop at anything you find, we caught mahi at 2 stops, one was a patch about 8 ft across and the other was piece of drift wood about 2.5 ft long. They are out there you just have to make the effort. Good Luck.


----------

